# Printing on Polo Shirts?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys

Everyone seems to be printing on T-Shirts, can print on polo shirts too?

The reason I ask this is because polo shirts usually have 2 or 3 buttons and I'm not sure if these would obstruct the print head.

Many of our clients would want a small design printed on the left breast meaning the printhead would need to move to and fro over the button area.

Cheers

John


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

John,

Not sure what printer you have. But if you can use a small platen (i.e. youth or baby platen) and just put the portion that you are going to print over the platen. This way the buttons are not even on the platen.

If you don't have any other platens, you can just stack several mousepads on the platen under the area where the design will go. You will have to drop the height of the platen down. But this will allow you to keep the buttons below the printable area.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Mark,

I don't have a DTG printer just yet - gonna put that right shortly 

I'm gathering answers to the many questions I have as and when they come into my head - else I'll just forget!

Fully understand your explanation, thanks.

John


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

John, you can screen print polo's on the left chest, just use a short squeegee that will not even touch the buttons.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Make sure you use Jersey type and not piquet ones.

I just use 3/16 foam and double stick tape next to button to raise it up flush and lower platen to a D

I did 300 chest print like this with ease and quickly


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah, you can print on 'em. in case you haven't noticed...the polo brand has started doing a combo of stitching & printing on their newer collections. i work w/teenagers and that's all i see. they are crazy about 
AE, POLO, Aeropostle (however you spell it). good luck to you!


----------



## tirado (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks alot this answered some my questions about polos.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we just cut down a mouse pad and put it on th platen and put the shirt over it.


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

we have a platern with a cut out for the buttons to drop into works a treat


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

sawdust said:


> we have a platen with a cut out for the buttons to drop into works a treat


Yeah, this thread is a year old now. Here is a video showing a similar type platen made for polo printing.

YouTube - ‪Touchdown Platen Polo Inserts for Brother GT-541 & GT-782 Printers‬‏

Mark


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

sawdust said:


> we have a platen with a cut out for the buttons to drop into works a treat


Yeah, this thread is a year old now. Here is a video showing a similar type platen made for polo printing.

YouTube - ‪Touchdown Platen Polo Inserts for Brother GT-541 & GT-782 Printers‬‏

There are a lot of ways to work with a dtg printer.

Mark


----------

